# PnP Monitor Detected as Generic Non-PnP Monitor



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

So Riddle me this Tech Support Guys. Our Viewsonic vx2235wm Monitor recently started acting up. 

Now by acting I mean the resolution is stuck at 1280x800. Instead of the native 1680x1050
So what have I done?
Gotten unsigned and signed updated drivers for it from viewsonic. But it should run on Generic PnP Monitor drivers (it does, I tested it on other computers)
Gotten the newest Windows 7 32-bit drivers for the laptop's Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
Updated the driver of the Viewsonic Monitor manually to Generic PnP and restarted to no avail
Contacted Viewsonic customer service where they told me stuff I already knew (ie: monitors are plug and play and shouldn't need drivers)

So here's the enigma. 
#1: If I plug in the monitor to another laptop or another computer, resolution is fine (using the SAME VGA cable that's connected to the ailing laptop, trying to keep things consistent after all and heretofore it should be assumed, unless stated otherwise, that we use the same cables.)
#2: If I plug in one of our other monitors to the ailing laptop, Resolution is fine and the new monitor is detected no problem.
#3: When I plug in the viewsonic monitor to the ailing laptop, Generic Non-PnP Monitor is detected and no resolution options are given.

So anyone have any ideas? I figure something is saved in Windows that's detecting the new monitor as a Generic Non-PnP Monitor and I need to change it but I don't know how. Please help

-Evilmanta


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Check the actual monitor's settings, of the monitor in question. Perhaps there is a setting that's causing an issue with resolution when coupled with the laptop in question? (maybe a long shot, but worth it to check).

Can you recall ANY hardware/software changes made prior to your monitor acting up? (updates, installs, lightning strikes, surges, anything?)


----------



## PhoenixFire296 (Sep 15, 2010)

I seem to be having the same kind of problem with a Chimei CMV 221D. Up until last night, I had an ASUS P6T in my system, but I upgraded yesterday to the P6T7. I was having some trouble getting any video to display, but I solved that problem. Last night when I shut my computer down, it was displaying at the native 1680x1050 resolution, but this morning when I booted, it won't go any higher than 1024x768, and my graphics card isn't even listing the native resolution as an option when i check its properties page and click "List All Modes."

I've reinstalled the graphics drivers multiple times, including old versions, the latest driver, and the beta driver from NVIDIA. I've also updated my chipset drivers and changed every BIOS setting that seems applicable, but nothing seems to help. The monitor is only displaying as a "Generic Non-PnP Monitor" and I can't get it to recognize as a PnP device.

As another interesting point of note, when I plug in the monitor to one DVI port, it displays as a DVI connection. When connected to the other DVI port, NVIDIA Control Panel states that it is connected through Composite Video with an option to change it to S-Video.

I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and it was running smoothly for at least a year until today.

Help!


----------



## PhoenixFire296 (Sep 15, 2010)

So in my internet meanderings trying to solve this problem, I stumbled upon a tutorial that worked quite well for me. It is located here: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/7947-force-dvi-hdmi-resolutions-refresh-rates.html

To anyone else with this problem, I wish you luck.


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

VGA cables dont' have EDIDs i dont' think. so your solution is moot to my problem.

As for Tektime, 
If you mean the settings on the monitor itself, I have checked that. auto adjusted, reset to factory default. no luck.


----------



## PhoenixFire296 (Sep 15, 2010)

One other thing I would suggest is to update your monitor driver in Device Manager and choose to install your own driver. If you get to the screen that has the "Have Disk" button, you're in good shape. Try installing the Generic PnP Monitor driver from that screen and rebooting. I have a feeling that will work, since when I went through the fix I went through, I never changed anything in the EDID for my monitor.

Happy trails.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

VGA cables certainly can affect the available resolution settings, I found this out when I bought the cheapest one I could find on Ebay !

Tests for continuity with a DVM showed some of the pins were not connected together from one end to the other.










My cable didn't connect pins 4,5,9,10,11,12 and 15
I think 11 and 12 are the the ones that caused my problem, maybe 15 too.
In addition pins 5 and 10 were not connected to ground.

The result was I could only get a few 'standard' resolutions for a Generic Non-PNP monitor, just like you.
My Monitor's native resolution was 1680x1050 but the closest I could get was 1600x900 which looked awful.

This could be your problem if the other PC's Graphics cards include the native resolution as standard so I think you should check your cable.


----------

